# How do YOU reduce job related stress?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Contracting work can be one of the most stressful jobs around. Schedule delays, long hours, working to maintain a crew or even wondering where your next job will come from are all serious stress factors. While you can’t rid yourself or your business of every stressful situation, you can take steps to reduce overall stress levels. *5 Ways to Reduce Job-Related Stress*


How do YOU reduce job related stress?


----------



## rooferman (Nov 19, 2017)

Read non-fiction. Take hot bath. Read non-fiction while taking hot bath.


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

I like to get away and fly fish.


----------



## JohnMiller (Nov 23, 2017)

Doing business or job under risky situations always lead to stress. I think if you are doing your own business, then outsourcing some work is a good option to reduce stress levels. This way you can save some money & time. When you will spend time on other important tasks, then you will feel happy & it automatically reduces stress levels.


----------



## LeRayParateur (Aug 23, 2018)

I agree it can be stressful, especially as either you're overwhelmed with all that needs to be done at once, and then looking for work to keep the whole crew busy.

In order to get perspective, I find it good from time to time to check for a sample period : how much money you brought in and what were the expenses during that time, so you have a good idea of where the business is going and if your hard work is worth it.

For peace of mind, I like to also keep a cash reserve for a few month's expenses in case you hit a rough patch... working on an escape plan years in advance can also help feel in control of the situation. Is it selling a part of the business to one of your good team leaders so he'll stick around and have more responsabilities? Is it slowly building assets such as income properties and stocks so you'll have money working for you no matter how the business goes?

I'm still not that good at reducing job related stress while in the day to day operations, but if I get too tired or anxious, I often only need a day's break to be ready for new challenges.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Never drink to relieve stress - just causes problems in the long term


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Nice tips!


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

The best way to avoid stress is to be as professional as possible in the work that you do. Take care to protect your own safety and that of your employees, work to reduce any potential risk to your clients' property, and strive to use only the best materials and equipment possible. If you do that, you'll really be able to minimize potential sources of stress for yourself in this profession.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Hiking with the family and our dogs. Being in the woods helps me clear my mind.


----------

